# Foreign child education



## misra_ravi (Sep 2, 2015)

I am from India. My kids are ~6 years old. I have ajob offer from Germany and planning to relocate with my family.

Private education will not work out for me.

How is the education in Germany. Is it possible to teach kids only in English and what is the best way to do so


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It is extremely difficult to find (free) public education in English. I know of a few schools in Berlin with dual German-English programs aimed in part at expat kids, for which admission is sometimes difficult because they are very popular. There might be similar schools in other parts of Germany, though I'm not aware of any. You will find "bilingual" high school programs that teach some subjects in English, but they are intended for German students.


----------



## AnnemarieS (Jun 11, 2016)

Schooling is mandatory in Germany, homeschooling is illegal. If you cannot afford private schooling, you will have to send your kids to the local public school, the school, that's is responsible for the kids in your area. There are sometimes a few exceptions, depending where you move to. 

There might be help to help your kids integrate (this has gotten better, with more and more refuge kids arriving), but it might also be, that your children will just have to adapt and go to school and learn German there. Sometimes, I have heard, that a child will be held back and send to Kindergarten for a year to catch up with German and make friends. Kindergarten is not academic, it is playbased in Germany.


----------

